# Bay hippie outfitters Friday the 13th limits !!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain josh and I both out our guys on easy limits of redfish this morning ! Both boats released another 30-40 reds and back at the dock for 11 am !! 
Give us a call to get on the 2017 books !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

